# iHobby 2013 news



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm at IHobby expo right now. Show is very sparse. I like the Moebius 1966 Batman. They showed no Newmar Catwoman. Round 2 didn't show any new prototypes. The Batmobile box is nice. Only 2 figures will be added. Picked up their new catalog.


----------



## Atlantis1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sounds exciting!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Err.......not much news then.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

BatToys said:


> I'm at IHobby expo right now. Show is very sparse. I like the Moebius 1966 Batman. They showed no Newmar Catwoman. Round 2 didn't show any new prototypes. The Batmobile box is nice. Only 2 figures will be added. Picked up their new catalog.


Are they West and Ward likeness?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Yes West and Ward but they had no prototype shown.

iHobby expo was really small. In 2002 it was huge but now was like a minicon.

The Star Trek bridge looked great completely enclosed in walls. Even at a small scale, Sulu looked like George Takei but Kirk was too skinny.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

BatToys said:


> ...but Kirk was too skinny.


 Maybe he was cast wearing the girdle?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Steve "CultTVman" Iverson has his first iHobby report up on his blog. Here's the Cliff's Notes® version...

*Pegasus:*

2 new dinosaurs - Spinosaurus and the Liopleurodon
2 new '50s-style spaceships - the Luna and the Cosmo
Partial build-up of Mars Rover test shot on display

*Round 2:*

Superman test shot on display
Wicked Witch mock-up on display
Enterprise bridge and exploration set build-ups on display
U.S.S. Defiant reissue announced
Lindberg's transparent T-Rex is on the way
Lindberg's Moon Ship reissue announced
Alien Queen announced from Polar Lights
Deluxe C-57D announced w/light kit and spring-loaded landing gear

*Moebius:*

Lots of previously announced kits on display, but nothing new
Official announcement of Superman & General Zod resin figure kits

Steve said he hopes to have more news and photos to share over the next couple of days. In the mean time, head over to his blog to see some preliminary photos. Click HERE.

Very excited about the Alien Queen. It looks like it's going to be a traditional styrene kit.


----------



## Phibes (Jan 13, 2009)

For those of you who have Facebook access, I posted a bunch of photos yesterday from iHobby.
https://www.facebook.com/animatedhobbies
Just scroll down the page.

Bill Harrison


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That Queen Alien is gonna be _HUGE_! even at 1/9!


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

*iHobby 2013*

Hey guys, we just came back from Day 2 of iHobby's trade days, they had some great stuff there! We're going to get some pictures up of new Round 2 items, in addition to some great new items from our distributor by Meng, Trumpeter, Kinetic, and more! Some really interesting items all around, I'll let you know when we get them all up on our website and Facebook page.


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Is AQ a new tool?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

At 1/9 it would have to be; even the Horizon kit was 1/12 I believe...


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

I have a few links from folks on my show page... scroll down to Past Shows
http://www.bucwheat.com/shows.htm


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Cajjunwolfman said:


> Is AQ a new tool?


I checked out Phibes FB page where he was kind enough to post pics. The Queen is most definitely new

Thank you Phibes


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Nice!

- GJS


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Way to go Pegasus!!!

Definitely getting the Luna and Cosmostrator!


Cinema Terrors, are these kits or just one-offs?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Gallery is doing a 1/350 scale USS Intrepid that I can't wait for.

Trumpeters 1/200 scale USS Missouri is pretty cool, but I'm not going to do much in that scale except for my 1/200 Yamato.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Julie Newmar.......hubba hubba !
what a great time to be alive for us modelers !


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Julie Newmar Catwoman pose is great. Now that one is a home run.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

All that detail and effort Pegasus putting in that Pod space kit- if ONLY they did 2001 A Space Odyssey kits..."sigh"


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aye - 14" diameter? A 1/6 2001 pod would be around that, and I'd actually buy it!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spindrift said:


> All that detail and effort Pegasus putting in that Pod space kit- if ONLY they did 2001 A Space Odyssey kits..."sigh"








Agreed. The MLEV looks nice but I suppose they're doing that and not 2001 because of licensing issues such as cost.

The Pegasus German saucer looks cool too.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

BatToys said:


> iHobby expo was really small. In 2002 it was huge but now was like a minicon.


Thursday and Friday are reserved for dealers and reps. Saturday and Sunday are for the general public. 

Yes the show has seen a decline in vendors over the past several years due to the economy and internet sales. I can tell you the place was jam-packed Saturday and Sunday!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> Agreed. The MLEV looks nice but I suppose they're doing that and not 2001 because of licensing issues such as cost.
> 
> The Pegasus German saucer looks cool too.


Well Moebius put out a Moonbus and Orion...just didn't call the film name out.

I think Pegasus could do the same.

Space EVA Vehicle (Space pod)

Jupiter Expedition Spaceship (Discovery)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

spindrift said:


> Well Moebius put out a Moonbus and Orion...just didn't call the film name out.
> 
> I think Pegasus could do the same.
> 
> ...





Maybe they could but see the thread I started in the Moebius section.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I bet after all 7 Batman kits are out, Moebius will sell them all in one giant box as a set.

While an Alex Ross cover for that would be cool, a photo cover of all 7 would also look good.

I could tell David Fisher painted Catwoman because on mine (garage kit) he painted the same lighter hair color. Dark brown would look more accurate.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

BatToys said:


> I could tell David Fisher painted Catwoman because on mine (garage kit) he painted the same lighter hair color. Dark brown would look more accurate.


i don't know about that, looks like he got it pretty close to me.


----------



## COPP (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like YAGHER got pretty close too! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Yeah it does look lighter in that photo.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Man I can't stand spammers!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

COPP said:


> Looks like YAGHER got pretty close too!
> Tom


Forget Yagher - _*I'd*_ like to get close to Julie Newmar! :devil:


----------

